# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  WILDing is easy; sleep paralysis question

## lilfrank101

Be prepared for a wall of text : 
Hey, before I talk about my progression on sleep paralysis , I want to talk to you guys on how easy having a WILD lucid is. A few reason why someone would consider it hard can either be because scary things has happened to people who've tried it or because they've tried it before with no results. well for the 1st part what im going to do next time I see something scary in sleep paralysis im going to laugh at it. laughing is the cure for everything. For the second part, usually the reason why WILDing doesn't work is because you try to WILD to early or to late. I had the same problem, until I found this app for Android called " lucid dreaming app" which tells you your rem cycles after recording around 3 nights of sleep in there. this really works. im not going to go into details on what it is because i've made another thread solely on that ap. the thread is called " Finding your REM cycle". 

Time for the sleep Paralysis question. But before that (lol ) let me tell what happened last night. I woke up like around 4 -4:15 and checked my phone for my next Rem cycle. It said my next one was going to be from 4:40 to 5:00. so I readied my self By first doing some math problems for like 5-10 on my phone so i ca increase awareness. then I read some threads on this forum and another forum website (dreamviews. com) for the remainder of the time. I started to get light headed (well i started to feel light headed) around 4:35. I stopped reading through Forums at around 4:37 (it goes without saying but i was still lightheaded. and i didn't move from my bed either. i just did math problems and read threads from my bed) and closed my eyes. I said in my mind " mind awake, body asleep" for like 1 minute 30 seconds until i heard a faint buzzing sound. then my feet started going numb. And I did the thing i regretted the most. moved. My heart was racing and I couldn't help but think of horrifying things. so i knew the moment i was in full paralysis I would be scared shitless. When I moved the buzzing stopped and i wasn't lightheaded anymore. 

My questions: 1. Do you hear buzzing sound as soon as sleep paralysis starts taking over or is it after it has taken over your whole body? 
2. are you supposed to feel lightheaded when your REM cycles about to happen? 
3. If i heard the buzzing sound, does that mean I'm not going to hear any other sounds besides that? 
4. How do you not accidentally go into an OBE? I want to go to a lucid dream, not an OBE!! 
5. should i keep my mind clear, keep saying my Mantra or think about what i want to lucid dream about? 
6. Is there any techniques on how to not to be scared and stay calm during sleep paralysis? 

Thank you if you took the time to read everything and answer my question. I would love it if you answered all my questions but I would be grateful even if you answered one of them. I hope i helped people on getting lucid. as for me, i think WILDing is going to be my main technique ( more specifically WBTB)

----------


## Arch

1. I don't hear a sound, it changes from person to person.
2. I feel awake, that's because when you are in REM you are close to being awake
3. If you hear a noise do the technique of listening in, focus on the sound and try and make it intensify
4. It's very unlikely for you to have a OBe unintentionally, but to prevent it check out some guides
5. Either focus on one thing e.g. your breathing, or keep yourself blank and just passively stay aware
6. Practice, you will get used to it!

Anything else just ask  :wink2:

----------

